# An old Merc.



## the tinker (Jun 20, 2020)

Had some fun putting this old Murray together. Re-did the saddle yesterday with some dynamiter red leather from a worn out couch cushion. Laced in a couple of old Elgin hubs into Murray rims. Had two mismatched WW tires, so I used them. Put a couple bumpers on the springer to keep the tank from being dented. Used a J.C. Higgins guard and chain ring. Paint is Red Rustolium rattle-can. Had everything to do this bike. It started out as a bare-bones frame and a pile of parts. Started on it when the Covid lockdown hit in March. I planned this bike out last fall. I wanted to put a Johnny Reb flag, painted draped over the top bar and onto the sides of the tank. Still going to do it. I'll call this bike "Johnny Reb." Took the first ride today and it rode excellent.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 1, 2020)

Excellent work. Came together nicely. Good looking ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 15, 2020)

Not to shabby,  l like it a lot , bdt it rides good , keep us posted on the paint work , thanks for sharing !!!!!!


----------

